# Desert Camo



## CDNBlackhawk (1 Mar 2004)

Has the CadPAT Arid regions been issued as standard equipment clothing to all Canadain Forces Battle groups yet, or are they being kept for only a select few,


----------



## willy (1 Mar 2004)

It‘s not intended as standard issue kit.  There is supposed to be a sufficient stock procured to kit out 2 battlegroups: that stock will be held until needed, and when issued, an order is supposed to go in for more to replace that which was given out.  Only those who need it will ever get it.


----------



## D-n-A (1 Mar 2004)

Yea, unless your going on a Op to a desert country, you dont get it. A friend of mine got his Arid Camo issued since he‘s on tour in the Golan Heights.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2004)

Its CAM! Its CAM! Camo is such a civvy American term, and maked me wanna spew.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Franko (2 Mar 2004)

Thanks for FINNALY straightening that out Wes...   

Bloody Yanks   

Regards


----------



## CrazyCanuck (2 Mar 2004)

What does CAM stand for?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by CrazyCanuck:
> [qb] What does CAM stand for? [/qb]


  

It is an offset shaft in an engine that raises and lowers the lifters controlling air/fuel mixtures flow into the cylinders.  Commonly called a Cam Shaft.


CAMouflage Army Men.....


----------



## CrazyCanuck (2 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by George Wallace:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


  

Then what‘s the big difference between Cam and Camo?  And why would you capitalize the last two letters?

I figured it actually meant something different, seeing as it seemed so important to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2004)

Right, this is silly. Off you go!  :blotto:


----------



## Franko (3 Mar 2004)

But Sir....I am taking piano lesson....

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] But Sir....I am taking piano lesson....
> 
> [/qb]


Now you‘ve done it!

Go to QM and get your City Cam to blend in with those keys!

Do it Now!

  :threat:  

GW


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2004)

But Sir, I‘d rather practice my keys and notes if I may....

Regards


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

> Its CAM! Its CAM! Camo is such a civvy American term, and maked me wanna spew.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes





wow it bothers you that much? get a life


----------



## KevinB (12 Sep 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> A friend of mine got his Arid Camo issued since he's on tour in the Golan Heights.



This just totally proves to me HOW incredibly FUBAR the CF is. The Golan  : OMFG, its a fricken wog tour, what a craptastic waste.  People on substantially more dangerous tours (LIKE Afghanistan) had to turn in the CADPAT AR two weeks prior to goign home so the next Roto could have it...

AKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy said:
			
		

> wow it bothers you that much? get a life


Isn't it past your bed time?


----------



## Armymedic (12 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy said:
			
		

> wow it bothers you that much? get a life



It does...because in my life I enjoy colour, and I serve my country with honour and will continue to serve where ever, when ever, despite what the flavour of the week is. Eh?

BTW I am going to go get a double-double after I find my CADPAT cam toque. And then, after the O group, I am going to do a recce of the area we are doing the Comms course in after talking to the Ops O. Unless of course, you want to go GI and wear ACU camo, and after the BUP, go do a recon of the area for Commo school after you see the 3.

The way we talk is important as it helps define who we are, so once you find out what your life is...then you can tell us to go get one.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy said:
			
		

> wow it bothers you that much? get a life



Good one Dannyboy, and being new here, you should be posting better quality rather than giving people a first impression of the sub-standard quality of what comes out of your mouth, in this case SHIT.

If you are looking for a trolling session, choose another site. By the looks of things hunting down a quote from March 2004, I think its you who needs to get a life, as you got way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2005)

Way to go there Danny Boy. Cracked open another year and a half old thread just to add a smart assed one liner. Your judged here not by the quantity of your posts, but by the quality. Every once in a while we get one that does this, and we find it immature, tedious and a waste of everyone's time. You may want to take it under advisement, but your blip on the radar screen is beginning to glow rather brightly.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Sep 2005)

How true Recce, and yet another classic example why some animals in the wild EAT their young.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

Wow....disgruntled or what??? AFGHANISTAN gets the AR cadpat. So does the Golan....what's the problem??? The Golan turns it in too!! Get a life....no-one is being put out. Apparently you've also never been to the Golan. Not a real tour....OK then...tell that to the pers who were there with me getting shot at by the IDF (at posn 22, or the Ausbatt guys taking in the IDF mortars at posn 27). Or the observers taking the pot shots coming in from the settlements and the encampments...or the 2 Canadian female soldiers who just happened to survive the IED that wrote-off their vehicle last month. Take a look out the front gates left and right to see the minefields surrounding the camp....and beware before you go next to any place outside the gates which we all see on TV getting the crap blown out of them....speak of that of which you know......been there...done that...it's an area of shoot first ask questions later...so relax about it..keep your head up...stay safe.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2005)

What are you talking about Vern? And to who/what are you directing your frustrations?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Sep 2005)

armyvern why would the Israel's shoot at you?


----------



## KevinB (18 Sep 2005)

Vern,
 Did I cut close to the bone...

Please show me where CC UNDOF is doing offensive operations  :  -- as a result is they are base dwellers - as far as the two that where injurned - did they need CADPAT AR to drive in a soft skin white UN vehicle  :.

 Please let me get my helmet if you want to continue...  :warstory:


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

Nothing against you personnaly. I do have a problem with what some pers consider to be tours and some don't. The Golan has not been Club Med for quite sometime now. No, us legs (I have jumped from a Herc)are not doing offensive ops. CCUNDOF is there to provide logistical support, and no we don't all belong to CCUNDOF either. Guess what? Most of the legs there are doing the exact same jobs we did in Bosnia... the gulf etc etc... that is the nature of being a support trade. So perhaps they should not be considered real tours for us either? My point is that as Canadian Soldier's we go where we are told and serve where asked to do so. You joined the PPCLI, I the 911s, do you expect me to do the same job as you? Because the feeling that I get is that only your job and only your tours count. And no, I have nothing against infanteers or jumpers, actually am married to one. 
So..we go on tours where ever they tell us to..and some die there as well...that is why Peacekeeping day falls on 09 August...in memory of the "Buffalo Nine" 9 Canadian UNDOF servicemen who were shot down over Syria on 9 Aug 1974. Other Canadians have lost their lives during their service with Op Danaca as well. Do not make that sacrifice any less than what it is because you choose to think it's not a real tour please.


----------



## KevinB (18 Sep 2005)

Hey I did Cyprus...  ;D

 My only issue is that when troops cannot get gear because they determined that another tour needed it -- when the tour is specifically low threat.  I just question the need to issue CADPAT AR in that theatre - unless they are issuing AR force wide (which I think should be done)


----------



## Franko (19 Sep 2005)

Armyvern,

Please don't tell me you're compairing Danaca to Athena/ Archer.

When was the last time you saw an RPG with the "civvie" smiling as you drove by? 

When was the last time someone tried to blow up a convoy and succeeded? 

How about a Coyote being hit by a VBIED?

The UN compound in Kabul was hit Saturday by rockets. The rest happened within the past 2 weeks.

We have support trades here in theater with us...the truckers go out on an almost daily basis, even with the threat level so high.

Seems to me Golan is quiet....with exception to '74, a sad day indeed.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2005)

Hello everyone,
Please re read my post, I do not believe that I compared the Golan to the other tours...now that would be like comparing apples and oranges. My point was....we go where they tell us...plain and simple...you can not compare a UN tour with a NATO (usually peace has been declared with a UN tour but that doesn't mean there isn't incidents and there isn't risk....) that does not mean it is not a tour. All those hard army guys that were in Danaca with me were quick enough to collect their UN pay, Level 4 risk (that's what it was for my roto) and the gong that went with it....I bet they call it a tour. 

And the other point was....no one in Afghanistan is being put out by Danaca being in AR....the current roto in Danaca is the first one to be in AR Cadpat......they didn't get it until all of the Athena boys/girls did. 

As for the sheltered 18 years of my career.....it's a point of view I guess.....5 tours (1 in Alert perhaps that should not count either) deploying again Feb-Sep 06 on Op Argus. 8 years field time in Pet (plus 2 at CMED!!), did my Navy time in Halifax, did my AirForce time in Trenton while niner instructed at CPC, did a little bit of the DART thing, on my 2nd tour of Gagetown, 3 Commander's Commendations,  1 Central Command Commendation from my Apollo/Athena tour and managed somehow to collect as much field pay as niner has in his 20 year career with the RCR, including his 85-95 stint with 3Cdo.....all that and a Boy Scout Leader too...perhaps maybe I am just too sheltered from my family. Oh yes....and I did find time to jump out of a CC130 in there somewhere too..... :-[


----------



## KevinB (20 Sep 2005)

Dont take it to heart.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2005)

Hi there KevinB...
I take nothing to heart because I know I'm far from sheltered. I actually find it kinda funny....I gotta tell my mom!!! She only wishes I was sheltered....I caused them enough problemos!! That's one thing I've never been called before..sheltered  ;D ;D ;D yep...way far from sheltered


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

Pics to prove it ?  ;D

 It don't think anyone called you sheltered - Just a lot of guys pissed at the CADPAT AR situation in theatre... or prior too...
I know our OPSEC is terrible - but bringing new guys in in CADPAT TW just cries out attack me.  Same with leaving (we should have learned from the Germans mistake...)

The extra sets IMHO should have been issued in Canada to troops for OP ARCHER and ATHENA.

I'm still pissed since after Somalia the CF promised to have enough Desert cam to eqip a Brigade -- and we sold ourselves short again.  Add in no new runs of CADPAT AR were planned by the manufacturer due to lack of demand (by the CF)


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB,

Pics to prove what??? 
Were you in Somalia? Niner lost about 30 pounds he couldn't afford to over there.
I'm still working hard to keep it from growing back around his midrif!!!  8)


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

Pics to prove the unsheltered life  ;D  
Geez and my sarcasm detector was broken...  

 Nope I took a dive to Cyprus apparently 2RCHA where needed whole for that tour  : 

The point was after the return the SSF Comd and DCDS made a pledge to get enough Desert gear - and we failed 
 I dont consider 4 Camelbak's / Platoon to be kitting us out fo Afghan...  Nor other items lacking that we needed.


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2005)

KevinB,
No pics...(there is but not for the internet!) but if you happen to know a Finstad, McRoberts, MacTavish,...I'm sure they could tell you a few horror stories....but they won't because what happens where-ever gets to stay there. But the wine/flashing the chain gang story from our bus trip on our 60hr in Namibia is pretty funny!! Trouble!!!

Can't speak for other Clothing Stores but our boys that just went to RotoIV from 2RCR all deployed with AR Cadpat (& nametags!!), vibram soled desert boots, a camel back (per person-in AR!!), a nifty little camel back cleaning kit and heck we even threw in some free sunscreen!! We do our best here to make sure the troops get what they need....it's our very own personal motto!!


----------



## Daidalous (26 Sep 2005)

Just so you guys know  the Arid Cadpat is operational kit only.  You get it just before you leave or when you arrive.  And as to why the Golan gets Arid Cadpat,  there is enough in the system.


----------



## KevinB (26 Sep 2005)

Thanks I would never have guessed that on my own   :



However I do not think that 3 sets for wear for 6 months is realistic for combat arms soldiers.   4 is the min I would think appropriate - heck we used to get four sets of the OD Combats for operations...

 Now a hotter, dustier and crap filled place we get less?

I got fecces sprayed on me one day and stepped in a roadside latrine on another - both effectively deprived me of a set of combats (and boots permanently)

 I all for issuing it to the next AirForce BBQ - once the troops who need it, have enough...


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2005)

KevinB,

They're working on getting the boys the 4th set now. Trying for up to 5.

As for the Golanis...word I hear is they're staying at 3 due to access to laundry facilities (and beer!! ;D )

Daidalous..who are you? I just came outta 6 years at Trenton.


Edited for "ooops typo"


----------



## Daidalous (4 Oct 2005)

I work in Supply, Clothing stores.   I worked  Major kitting after Cpl Dannon retired.


----------



## Franko (5 Oct 2005)

Kevin,

We got the Camelbacs....

We just got our 4th set of ARIDS....

Seems someone is listening....just not reacting fast enough.   :

Regards

BTW....dirka dirka, Jalalabad road    ;D


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2005)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> I work in Supply, Clothing stores.     I worked   Major kitting after Cpl Dannon retired.



Ahaa...Clark is that you? Say hi to JJ for me!!


----------



## Daidalous (6 Oct 2005)

yes that would be me.  I say Hi


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Oct 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> Kevin,
> 
> We got the Camelbacs....
> 
> ...



Franko, that was some of the best acting I've ever seen!  You were amazing!   ;D

Dang, remind me to ask the CFPSA folks for that DVD....we just got our welfare package and there wasn't any good stuff in it...just a National Post, Maple Leaf and a Road & Track....gee whiz, there was a Maxim in the last one.... 

p.s.  I solved my crapping albatross on the name tape problem... ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## chrisf (20 Nov 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> This just totally proves to me HOW incredibly FUBAR the CF is. The Golan   : OMFG, its a fricken wog tour, what a craptastic waste.   People on substantially more dangerous tours (LIKE Afghanistan) had to turn in the CADPAT AR two weeks prior to goign home so the next Roto could have it...



Isn't it issued before leaving Canada?


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Isn't it issued before leaving Canada?



Yes it is now. It's been 2 months since the post you quoted!!


----------

